# Toptube length 4 6'1 guy + WTP Envy ?'s



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Long story short I had a 26'er and a 20. 26 had a 21" toptube. Felt a bit short. 20" had a 21.25 toptube and again felt a bit short. I'm 6'1 and like half an inch, I've had both BLKMRKT and We The People bikes. Liked them both a lot. Both got stolen. Looking at getting another 20" and would like another WTP but damn they went up 250$ since I last bought mine at the beginning of 2010. 

I assume WTP made some sort of improvements to justify the price jump? 
Or is it cheaper to buy all the parts separately? I'm talking about the Envy btw. 

It's a shame BLKMRKT doesn't make whole bikes anymore. I really liked the 357. Smooth, sturdy, and sexy.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

this isn't mine, but i saw it on craigslist:

_Black market mob made by sandmbikes, marzocchi bomber forks, BRAND NEW eastern sealed single speed wheelset, truvativ cranks, renthal sprocket, eclat seat post combo, cromag stem, specialized bars, BRAND NEW ITS folding tires, cult grips, odyssey pc pedals. Bike is in great condition saving small dent on down tube. Weighs just over 27 lbs. Call or text joe 5202692075 anytime for pics. Trade for equal quality bmx bike.

Location: Central _

Black market mob dirt jumper mtb

Black market mob mtb


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea buddy that's sexy. Well minus the blue.

I'm concerned about toptube length for me. Not many bikes go over 21" but there's gotta be a way to measure myself and apply it to toptube length. I guess I could go down to my local store and see if they have DJ/BMX bikes but it's likely they don't. Bloody Chicago and there street riding bikes.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

LCA said:


> Yea buddy that's sexy. Well minus the blue.
> 
> I'm concerned about toptube length for me. Not many bikes go over 21" but there's gotta be a way to measure myself and apply it to toptube length. I guess I could go down to my local store and see if they have DJ/BMX bikes but it's likely they don't. Bloody Chicago and there street riding bikes.


keep in mind that top tube length has a different effect depending whether you're talking about a 20" BMX or 26"DJ. the MOB's came in 21.5, 22", 22.25" and 22.5". i'm 6'1" and i ride the longest one.

on 20" bikes, though (because that length is more horizontal), a "small" would be like a 19 point something and medium is 20.5. long is 21" and above 21" would be considered XL. 22" is considered extremely long in BMX, but it's only a "medium" for mtb.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

LCA said:


> . . . Chicago . . .


this would be a sick mid-school ride. the STANDARD STA was THE bike to have in the late 90's and early 00's (and is still popular in a slimmed down version). warning--it's going to be heavy though. great for big jumps and big street, but you won't be easily tailwhipping off curbs on this beast. look up some old STANDARD videos on BMX Movie Database...

Standard STA Bmx bike

_Standard STA Bmx bike - $200 (Lowell, IN)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-24, 12:36AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This a Standard STA . It has torker 3 piece cranks, alex double wall rims with 14mm axles, oddessy pedals, and a hoffman stem._

or

_CUSTOM DIRT JUMP / BMX BIKE - $600 (chicago)
Builpt up DMR Transition. Fox RL80 32 Vanilla Forks with enduro kit. Custom modified frame to reduce weight with a fresh raw and clear job. Alienation Runway front rim with Demolition hub. DMR pro rear rim with single speed cassette 13t freewheel. Tioga Pro Kevlar Tires. Hussefelt bars with Big Bertha Stem, Sputnic Campy spec. intergrated headset, and Avid Juicy Hydro brakes. Funn seat post. Chrome 48 spline 3pc. cranks with Rennen Designs jump sprocket. Close to $2000 in the build. Bulletproof build that will last forever._

CUSTOM DIRT JUMP / BMX BIKE


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

check out deity my cryptkeepre has a over 22" TT, and I know the transition TOP in long is 23" TT


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

im only 5'8" and i rock a 22"TT on my 20", a 22.5"TT on my 24"MTBMX and a 23.2" on my 26" DJ and Slopestyle bikes. i know it's all preference, but in my opinion, you adjust to a longer TT, a short TT is always too short...


----------

